# My HT room



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's mine. Temporary setup in a rental property for now. Added another power amp on friday so it isn't in all the pics.

Harry.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice! :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That is a powerful looking setup..I bet it's mind blowing..
What size screen is that? the room doesn't look very wide..


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

The screen is about 2 meters (6.6 ft) across, the room is quite small, no shortage of power


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's some updated pics. I have hidden a lot of wiring, added acoustic treatment panels (although they still need to be covered in material) added a PVR, added a Behringer A500 to power the subs. I also added a blue rope light around the perimeter of the room. Its very useful for lighting the room just enough so I can see what I'm doing without washing out the picture from the projector.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hakka,

You haven't been reading my posts in the DTV forum have you?!!
I bought a 10M. BLUE rope light last week !!!
I'm placing mine in the sofits,(which are open at the top) to throw a blue light on the ceiling...I tried it out last night and it showed up as GREEN !!..I then realized that the soffits are made from MDF which has a yellowish colour..and mixed with a blue light, gives green..so I'll have to line the sofits with some alum. foil to give me the right colour and that should also intensify the light...

Did you find the material for your panels?


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Yeah I did read a post on DTV forum about the cheap rope lights. I haven't had a chance to have a look for any material yet, I have wednesday and thursday off work so hopefully I'll finish them then.


----------

